# R = ¿ere/erre?



## fenixpollo

Una mexicana me explicó que a ella le enseñaron a recitar el abecedario así:
_a, be, ce, ... o, pe, cu, *erre*, ese, te,...
_
A mí, me enseñaron el abecedario así:
_a, be, ce, ... o, pe, cu, *ere*, ese, te, ... 
_
O sea, ella dice que la letra "r" se pronuncia "erre", mientras yo digo que se pronuncia "ere". Los dos aprendimos el abecedario en los setentas, cuando R y RR eran letras distintas -- ella cuando era chiquita, yo en la escuela secundaria.

Su razonamiento es que cuando aparece sola o al principio de una palabra, se trilla la "r", como en "rosa" o "registrarse".
Mi razonamiento es que la doble "rr" se pronuncia "erre", mientras la "r" sola se pronuncia "ere" -- con la excepción de las palabras que empiezan en "r".

No creo que haya manera "correcta" ni "equivocada" para pronunciarla -- solamente me gustaría escuchar sus observaciones, experiencias y opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## Metztli

¡Hola!

Hasta dónde yo sé, como mexicana, la letra se pronuncia "erre" pero si está en una palabra en medio de dos vocales, su sonido cambia a "ere", para que pueda conservar su sonido original, es necesario escribirla doble.

Eso es lo que yo sé... pero a ver qué nos dicen los demás.


----------



## diegodbs

Esto es lo que dice el diccionario:



> Su nombre es _erre_ o, sobre todo cuando se quiere hacer notar su carácter vibrante simple, _ere._


 
Yo siempre he dicho "erre" cuando digo el alfabeto, o cuando tengo que deletrear una palabra.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Uops, se adelantó diegodbs. 

Solo otro detalle: Es "cu", no "qu".  Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Nosotros también la llamamos "erre"

*r**.*
*1.* f. Vigésima primera letra del abecedario español, y decimoctava del orden latino internacional, que por sí sola representa, en final de sílaba, agrupada con otra consonante en la misma sílaba y en posición intervocálica, un fonema consonántico vibrante simple. En los demás casos, y combinada con otra _r,_ representa un fonema vibrante múltiple. Su nombre es _erre_ o, sobre todo cuando se quiere hacer notar su carácter vibrante simple, _ere._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Rayines

¡Sí, siempre ha sido *erre*! Por eso, Michael, te regalo este versito:

*Erre* con *erre*, *guitarra*
*erre* con *erre*, *carril*:
*rápido* *ruedan* los *carros*,
*rápido* el *ferrocarril*.


----------



## hvalenz

De un colombiano:
Las letras* R* y* RR*, fueron consideradas letras separadas hasta hace unos años. pero ahora la Real Academia de la lengua española, la reconoce como una sola letra con dos sonidos. que según la combinación con consonante o posición en la palabra se pronuncia y se escribe diferente (como en el ingles con la regla de la letra E).

*Reglas:
R* se pronuncia como Doble (RR) cuando va al principio de la palabra, pero no se escribe doble. Ejemplos, Robar, Rapar, Roberto, etc. 

RR se escribe y se pronuncia como doble ere cuando va ubicada en cualquier parte dentro de la palabra menos al principio y al final de la palabra. que es donde sufre variaciones. (Al principio nunca se escribe RR, pero se pronuncia, al final de una palabra nunca irá una pronunciación o escritura de la RR).

*Letra R una sola*.
Cuando va al principio de la palabra se pronuncia como RR en cualquier otra parte dentro o al final de la palabra se pronunciara como R sencilla. ejemplos, Comer, Coronar, corcovear, partir (nótese que pronunciación y escritura es una sola, *ahora compare con Recorrer*_,_ en este caso existen las dos pronunciación y escritura. 

En conclusion: Pueden ser dos consonantes distintas con reglas de pronunciacion y escritura en casos especiales.
O también puede ser Una sola consonante con reglas de escritura y pronunciación.

El origen de este vocablo, deriba del latin, y la evolucion de la letra se debe a la pronunciacion de vocablos largos y cortos con una misma letra, que en la evolucion del Espanol se conservaron por razones de vocalizacion y coordinacion con los diferentes fonemas. ( Nota, este fenomeno se mantiene y es mas comun en otras lenguas como en el Ingles. donde las mismas letras tienen diferente pronunciacion y existen las vocales y letras silenciosas (se escriben y no se pronuncian)


----------



## fenixpollo

Rayines said:
			
		

> ¡Sí, siempre ha sido *erre*! Por eso, Michael, te regalo este versito:
> 
> *Erre* con *erre*, *guitarra*
> *erre* con *erre*, *carril*:
> *rápido* *ruedan* los *carros*,
> *rápido* el *ferrocarril*.


¡Gracias, Mi Reina!  De hecho, ese trabalenguas es la misma que me ayudó a aprender a trillar la "erre"  (aunque en vez de "guitarra", yo lo decía con "cigarro").  

El problema es la pura "r": cuando recito el abecedario, siempre lo he pronunciado como una "ere" sencilla.  Mi maestra de español me ensenó así hace tantos años, y yo lo pronunciaba así mientras enseñaba el alfabeto castellano a mis estudiantes del español.  Después de 20 años, nadie me ha corregido ni ha intimado que sea de otra manera, y más de mil estudiantes han aprendido a pronunciar el alfabeto tal y como lo digo yo.  Tal vez podrán entender lo fuerte (casi traumático) que es para mí aceptar la posibilidad que la manera más común o más aceptada es otra.

Gracias a todos que han respondido y a los que van a responder.


----------



## Rayines

> Tal vez podrán entender lo fuerte (casi traumático) que es para mí aceptar la posibilidad que la manera más común o más aceptada es otra.


¡Me imagino!...Siempre se está a tiempo para un cambio. ¡A repetir nuestro abecedario por lo menos tres (con sonido de erre) veces por día!, jajja


----------



## Alundra

Yo también he dicho siempre "erre" al recitar el abecedario.


----------



## Jellby

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> O sea, ella dice que la letra "r" se pronuncia "erre", mientras yo digo que se pronuncia "ere". Los dos aprendimos el abecedario en los setentas, cuando R y RR eran letras distintas -- ella cuando era chiquita, yo en la escuela secundaria.



No sé si alguna vez se han considerado "oficialmente" dos letras diferentes, yo siempre las he considerado una sola, aunque yo soy algo más joven (aprendí el abecedario a principios de los ochenta).

El nombre normal, como ya han dicho, es "erre", salvo cuando quiere marcarse su sonido suave: "erre de carro, ere de caro". Yo siempre digo "erre", una erre, dos erres.


----------



## cubaMania

El alfabeto que me enseñaron a mí:
a, be, *ce, che*, de,...*ele, elle*, eme, *ene, eñe*, o, pe, cu, *ere, erre*, ese, te, u, ve, doble ve, equis, i griega, zeta.

But I'm ancient.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he dicho "erre" cuando digo el alfabeto, o cuando tengo que deletrear una palabra.



Tú, yo y cualquiera. No sé de dónde sacan algunos que se puede decir "ERE"...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Uf, y tanto, están locos estos académicos. 

¿O es tu forma de decir "vaya, pues he aprendido algo nuevo"?


----------



## San

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Tu, yo y cualquiera. No sé de donde sacan algunos que se puede decir "ERE" ... ¬¬u


¿De que lo enseñaban en el colegio?

ch, ll y rr eran letras, así es que:

r --> ere
rr --> erre

A mí siempre me pareció una estupided eso de que dos letras fueran una letra, nunca lo pude entender, pero así era.


----------



## mhp

This is all news to me. I started learning Spanish in Los Angeles and I was taught that r=ere and rr=erre. When I was visiting Spain, my teacher (an older woman from the Canary Islands) made fun of me when I told her that people on the street say “doble erre o dos erre”. Now I wish I had looked up the definition of “R” in DRAE just to shut her up.


----------



## belén

Mi madre, nacida en los años 50, todavía deletrea el abecedario

"... *ere* erre ese te ..." - cosa que me causa mucha gracia.

Pero, por otra parte, a mi, nacida en los 70, me cuesta no decir

"a be ce *che* de..." 

y posiblemente mis hijos se reirán de mi...

Henrik, nacido en los 90, no sabe de dónde se sacan algunos estas cosas...

Bueno, es que antes de que tú nacieras, ya pasaban cosas en el planeta, qué se le va a hacer 

Belén


----------



## cristóbal

En el colegio me enseñaron el abecedario con c, ch, l, ll, n, ñ, r, rr... 
así que, por lo menos para los norteamericanos, quizá no tenga tanto que ver con la década en que te lo enseñaran y más con la geografía, ya que nací en los 80 y no aprendí castellano hasta los 90.


----------



## jivemu

A mí me enseñaron por primera vez el abecedario a principios de los 80:
a, be, ce, *che*, de... ka, ele, *elle*, eme, ene, eñe, o, pe, cu, *erre*, ese... u, uve, uve doble, equis...

Por entonces, ya sólo se decía *erre* a la *R*. Pero ahí estaban la *CH* y la *LL* como una sola letra. Sin embargo, sólo un par de años después se empezaron a considerar como dígrafos, y no como letras independientes.
A B C D E...

Saludos.

PD: también hubo tentativas de eliminar la Ñ y considerarla como un caso particular de N (como las vocales acentuadas o la U con diéresis) aunque se desestimó.


----------



## Rayines

> Por entonces, ya sólo se decía *erre* a la *R*. Pero ahí estaban la *CH* y la *LL* como una sola letra. Sin embargo, sólo un par de años después se empezaron a considerar como dígrafos, y no como letras independientes.


Curioso...Yo también lo aprendí así, con la *CH *y la *LL *diferenciadas, pero sólo la *R*, pronunciada como *erre*. ¿Será porque a principio de palabra, tanto la *LL* como la *CH *se escriben tal cual, en cambio la *R* sólo se pronuncia distinto, pero, por ejemplo, a principio de palabra, sigue siendo una sola letra?


----------



## Jellby

jivemu said:
			
		

> Por entonces, ya sólo se decía *erre* a la *R*. Pero ahí estaban la *CH* y la *LL* como una sola letra. Sin embargo, sólo un par de años después se empezaron a considerar como dígrafos, y no como letras independientes.
> A B C D E...



Siguen siendo letras independientes en el abecedario y en las abreviaturas, únicamente para propósitos de ordenación alfabética se consideran como c+h y l+l.


----------



## EliasgDJ

Hay excepciones, en las que la erre en el interior de una palabra, se escribe con una sola 'r', aunque suene como 'rr'. Son el caso de:

- cuando va despues de 'l' (alrededor)
- cuando va despues de 'n' (enrollar)

Pero a mi me gustaria saber si hay mas casos.

Gracias!


----------



## hvalenz

otra vez de un Colombiano

Si hay mas casos, pero para entenderlo, explicare las dos situaciones lo mas corto posible.

Para determinar si es una ere o una erre, debemos usar y entender las raices de las palabras y asi tener una ortografia correcta. (con las raices tenemos todas las palabras posibles conjugaciones, adjetivos etc.. y solo debemos seguir la pronunciacion de acuerdo a vocalizacion.

La letra ERE, esta letra va al principio en medio y al final de las palabras y tiene reglas de pronunciacion asi: cuando va al inicio de la palabra se escribe R y se pronuncia como una ERRE. como Roberto, Relato Etc. Siempre va al principio de la palabra raiz, en medio o al final de la palabra. como, Caro, Carecer, palabrear, Labrar. y se pronuncia como ERE cuando va en medio o al final de la palabra. 

en tu caso vemos que la palabra ALREDEDOR, esta compuesta de.. un arrticulo *AL* y una raiz *Rededor*. quedando *Alrededor,* pero lo correcto es *Al Rededor*. Lo mismo sucede con tu caso de *ENROLLAR,* compuesta de preposicion *EN*, y de la raiz *Rollo *(rollar), otros casos como *ENREDO*, ETC.

La letra ERRE. Esta letra siempre va en el interior de la paralabra y si lo notan nunca va precedida de otra consonante, siempre va despues de una vocal como *CARRO,* *CARRAMPLON*, *CORROMPER* etc. nunca va al final de la palabra y se acepta el hecho de que Si va al Principio de la palabra. con una variacion que la hace similar en escritura al la letra ERE. 
_Esto es una analogia originada en la vocalizacion coordinada de las palabras..y por eso existen algunas reglas de pronunciacion y escritura que hacen mas elegente el idioma.y falcil eli la pronunciacion. (por ejemplo, no se dice,_ _Es bien vestir de color negro, lo correcto es; esta bien vestir de color negro)_
Otra explicacion es que las silabas pueden ser formadas por dos consonantes y una vocal como pre pra pri pro pru (silabas) , En la palabra CARRUAJE (las silabas son CA *RRU* A JE , en la silaba "*rru"* la primera ere se pude considerar como consonante, la segunda R como consonante y la Vocal U, para completar la silaba "rru" A(comparara con las silabas BRa, Tre, etc...)

bien lo hice lo mas corto posible, y disculpenme por la falta de tildes que no tengo en mi computador.. solo dejenme saber si les quedo clara la explicacion,,

Gracias![/quote]


----------



## estemero

Yo siempre hablo de la letra "erre" pero conozco gente que se resiste a dejar de decir "ere" lo defienden con argumentos relacionados con las distintas pronunciaciones. En mi opinión son dos cosas distintas. Por un lado está la letra R (erre) y por otro los distintos fonemas a que da lugar esta letra en unos y otros casos.


----------



## susantash

cubaMania said:


> El alfabeto que me enseñaron a mí:
> a, be, *ce, che*, de,...*ele, elle*, eme, *ene, eñe*, o, pe, cu, *ere, erre*, ese, te, u, ve, doble ve, equis, i griega, zeta.
> 
> But I'm ancient.


 
Well, I'm about to feel offended!
That was exactly the way I learnt it and I'm not that ancient!


----------



## tatii

Ola! yo soy de Puerto Rico y yo me hago esa misma pregunta porque mi madre me enseño que r se dice ere no erre.  Pero para mi entender erre es rr y ere r, tu dilo como te enseñaron, porque hay personas que dicen las cosas como le salgan no como se dicen. Espero que te sirva..


----------



## Pinairun

EliasgDJ said:


> Hay excepciones, en las que la erre en el interior de una palabra, se escribe con una sola 'r', aunque suene como 'rr'. Son el caso de:
> 
> - cuando va despues de 'l' (alrededor)
> - cuando va despues de 'n' (enrollar)
> 
> Pero a mi me gustaria saber si hay mas casos.
> 
> Gracias!


 
Y después de "s": Israel, israelí.


----------



## EliasgDJ

Pinairun said:


> Y después de "s": Israel, israelí.



Cierto! Vaya despiste


----------



## clonn

En Argentina se suele oír la "ere" cuando se deletrea una palabra o una sigla en la que aparece solo una R. Supongo que es uno de los tantos arcaísmos que usamos y a los españoles les suena como chino.
Como ejemplo el sonido de la V frente a la B, que tantas discusiones genera.

Perdón por revivir el hilo, pero lo acabo de oír en una radio de Argentina y me ha vuelto la duda.


----------



## Rayines

clonn said:


> En Argentina se suele oír la "ere" cuando se deletrea una palabra o una sigla en la que aparece solo una R. Supongo que es uno de los tantos arcaísmos que usamos y a los españoles les suena como chino.
> Como ejemplo el sonido de la V frente a la B, que tantas discusiones genera.
> 
> Perdón por revivir el hilo, pero lo acabo de oír en una radio de Argentina y me ha vuelto la duda.


Fue una pronunciación incorrecta. No existe "ere" (no digo que no se use). Siempre usé "erre", o "doble erre" si  estamos deletreando una palabra con "rr" .


----------



## chicachicle

A mí también me enseñaron la CH, LL, pero la R sola, aunque con la variante de RR cuando se encontraba entre dos vocales.

He de decir que mi familia paterna es colombiana y allí dicen *R* = ere, mientras que *RR* = erre... Supongo que depende de dónde te enseñen el abecedario, al igual que *B* = "be grande" y *V* = "be chica, pequeña". Éstos últimos ejemplos me hicieron mucha gracia, por cierto... 

Chicachicle


----------



## chicachicle

Me faltó añadir que la lengua, como ya sabéis, es algo dinámico, y que con los años la Academia va adoptando nuevos términos, reglas, etc. Lo mismo pasa ahora con la *Y* y la *LL*. Se supone que la *LL* ya no existe como fonema lateral palatal (muy poca gente pronuncia este fonema de la manera correcta) sino que se ha "transformado" si me permitís con los años en *Y*, por lo tanto la "Y griega" de toda la vida ahora, desde principios de año, ha pasado a llamarse "lle".

Me pregunto cómo será el abecedario cuando tenga hijos y me toque ayudarles a aprender, o más bien aprender yo la nueva nomenclatura, porque visto lo visto...

Saludos,

Chicachicle


----------



## Masood

Rayines said:


> ¡Sí, siempre ha sido *erre*! Por eso, Michael, te regalo este versito:
> 
> *Erre* con *erre*, *guitarra*
> *erre* con *erre*, *carril*:
> *rápido* *ruedan* los *carros*,
> *rápido* el *ferrocarril*.


The version I heard somewhere was:
*Erre* con *erre*, *cigarro*
*erre* con *erre*, *barril*:
*rápido* *corren* los *carros*,
Cargados de azucar al ferrocarril.


----------



## Rayines

Masood said:


> The version I heard somewhere was:
> *Erre* con *erre*, *cigarro*
> *erre* con *erre*, *barril*:
> *rápido* *corren* los *carros*,
> Cargados de azucar al ferrocarril.


----------



## Red Blood

Hice la escuela primaria en los 70's y en mi mente aún está la CH, LL, R (ere), RR (erre) e Y (i griega) en el recitado.
Luego creo que CH y LL se eliminaron, la i griega se empezó a pronunciar (ye) como hablamos nosotros los argentinos (aunque a veces suena "sh-e" sobre todo en los más jóvenes). 
Con R y RR no se que pasó, recuerdo haber tenido que ir a foniatría de chico por no poder decir RR. Para cerrar, en todos los casos estoy en desacuerdo con la Real Academia, aunque no creo que se preocupen demasiado por mi opinión en contrario


----------



## duran3d

Si no me equivoco, la denominación más elitista en España es (o era):

CH = ce-hache
L= ele
LL = elle
R = ere
RR = erre
V = uve

Llamar "che" a la CH, "erre" a la R o "be chica" a la V son formas más vulgares y también mucho más extendidas. En todo caso me parece que se admiten todas las variantes.


----------



## Pinairun

Podemos ver aquí, la última propuesta de la RAE (Ortografía 2010) para unificar el nombre de las letras del abecedario español.


b, B
be
r, R
erre
v, V
uve
w, W
uve doble
z, Z
zeta


----------



## duvija

A mí me lo enseñaron como a Cubamania y jivemu
... che, de, e,... ele elle... ere erre ... ve, doble ve, equis, ye, zeta


----------



## Aviador

Por si sirve de algo, les cuento que en el foro _Sólo español_ hubo una interesante discusión sobre estre tema: _*Ere / Erre*_.


----------



## nand-o

duran3d said:


> Si no me equivoco, la denominación más elitista en España es (o era):
> 
> CH = ce-hache
> L= ele
> LL = elle
> R = ere
> RR = erre
> V = uve
> 
> Llamar "che" a la CH, "erre" a la R o "be chica" a la V son formas más vulgares y también mucho más extendidas. En todo caso me parece que se admiten todas las variantes.


Pues no me suena. Yo aprendí lo que todos:
be, ce, che, de,...ele, elle, eme, ene, eñe, o, pe, cu, erre, erre doble, (no "doble erre", en eso éramos distintos), equis, y griega, zeta.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Por si sirve de algo, les cuento que en el foro _Sólo español_ hubo una interesante discusión sobre estre tema: _*Ere / Erre*_.



Muy buena la discusión.
Ahora les propongo una adivinanza. 
En español, no existen palabras esdrújulas que tengan en la última sílaba como inicio, una palatal (ch, ll, ñ, rr, y ). O sea que no hay problema con 'cháchara', pero no hay 'chácharra'. ¿Me expliqué? 
¿Por qué puede pasar esto?)


----------



## gringuitoloco

En mi clase de español, hace tantos años, aprendimos el abecedario con CH, LL, R, RR....ere y erre fueron 2 sonares diferentes, entonces los aprendimos separados.....


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Muy buena la discusión.
> Ahora les propongo una adivinanza.
> En español, no existen palabras esdrújulas que tengan en la última sílaba como inicio, una palatal (ch, ll, ñ, rr, y ). O sea que no hay problema con 'cháchara', pero no hay 'chácharra'. ¿Me expliqué?
> ¿Por qué puede pasar esto?)



¿Tábarro será la excepción?


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> ¿Tábarro será la excepción?




Linda es, pero ¿qué cuernos significa? (apellidos no valen).


----------



## biocrite

duvija said:


> Muy buena la discusión.
> Ahora les propongo una adivinanza.
> En español, no existen palabras esdrújulas que tengan en la última sílaba como inicio, una palatal (ch, ll, ñ, rr, y ). O sea que no hay problema con 'cháchara', pero no hay 'chácharra'. ¿Me expliqué?
> ¿Por qué puede pasar esto?)



A ver. . . sería porque las palatales hacen que una sílaba suena más larga (o más fuerte), lo que no es muy cómodo para la pronunciación de una esdrújula - por eso?

Gaurav.


----------



## duvija

biocrite said:


> A ver. . . sería porque las palatales hacen que una sílaba suena más larga (o más fuerte), lo que no es muy cómodo para la pronunciación de una esdrújula - por eso?
> 
> La palatal va en la última sílaba y el acento en la antepenúltima. ¿Te parece que esa es la razón? (en realidad, estás bastante cerca ...)
> 
> Gaurav.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Linda es, pero ¿qué cuernos significa? (apellidos no valen).



Un tábarro o tábano es un _moscón_ de esos verdes tornasolados, gordos... que abundan donde hay ganado.
¿Cuál es el problema en su pronunciación?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En español, no existen palabras esdrújulas que tengan en la última sílaba como inicio, una palatal (ch, ll, ñ, rr, y ). O sea que no hay problema con 'cháchara', pero no hay 'chácharra'. ¿Me expliqué?
> ¿Por qué puede pasar esto?)


Si esto ocurre el motivo será la debilidad expirativa en la última sílaba de una esdrújula.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Si esto ocurre el motivo será la debilidad expirativa en la última sílaba de una esdrújula.



Más bien el popular tema de la acentuación que heredamos del latín. Si la penúltima es pesada, carga con el acento. Si no, lo deja pasar hasta la esdrújula. Una palatal al inicio de la última, la tenemos que analizar como: consonante+palatalización. La parte 'consonante' cierra la penúltima y el acento ya no pasa. La palatalización queda colgando al principio de la última.

Esto es fácil de explicar, pero complica el asunto de rr a principio de palabra. La propuesta son 'satélites' y no es tan raro, porque en idiomas tonales existe eso. Un tono suelto que se enchufa a la primera vocal que pueda.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Más bien el popular tema de la acentuación que heredamos del latín. Si la penúltima es pesada, carga con el acento. Si no, lo deja pasar hasta la esdrújula. Una palatal al inicio de la última, la tenemos que analizar como: consonante+palatalización. La parte 'consonante' cierra la penúltima y el acento ya no pasa. La palatalización queda colgando al principio de la última.
> 
> Esto es fácil de explicar,


Pues a mí me cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues a mí me cuesta entenderlo.



Por ahora, con los dos primeros párrafos de esto, alcanza.


----------



## duvija

EStuve leyendo algo que me perdí alguna vez = esto -
Lo que tiene de bueno es que incluye el análisis de palabars extranjeras en español.
Lo que tiene de malo, es que es todo teoría de la optimilidad (u optimidad) y me resulta pesada y ligéramente tramposo (creo que puede resolver lo que se le ocurra...)


----------



## elprofe

Sólo puedo decir que en mi vida he escuchado a nadie decir "ere"... Aquí TODO el mundo la pronuncia "erre"...
Edito: perdón, sólo había leído la primera página, no me había dado cuenta de que el debate había tomado otro rumbo...


----------



## XiaoRoel

La forma "ere" sólo tiene uso metalingüísticos: clases de lengua, especificaciones de correctores, ensayos o discursos sobre temas de lengua. Es decir, sólo cuando el hablante tiene especial interés en que el oyente tenga claro que se está tratando de la vibrante simple. En lo demás, siempre erre (en mi época el abecedario, además de ch y ll, tenía erre y erre doble, no ere y erre)


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> La forma "ere" sólo tiene uso metalingüísticos: clases de lengua, especificaciones de correctores, ensayos o discursos sobre temas de lengua. Es decir, sólo cuando el hablante tiene especial interés en que el oyente tenga claro que se está tratando de la vibrante simple. En lo demás, siempre erre (en mi época el abecedario, además de ch y ll, tenía erre y erre doble, no ere y erre)



No recuerdo haber escuchado nada más que 'ere' para la 'r' (y esto viene de una tremenda y militante jugadora de Scrabble, o sea que escucho eso muy a menudo. Y no sólo de gente de mi edad, sino con hijos de sobrinos que son adolescentes). La 'rr' sí era 'erre'. Me llama mucho la atención que en tantos países se haya enseñado como 'erre'. 
Bien interesante. 
De modo que lo de la 'uve doble' no es la única letra que se enseña con nombres distintos.


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> No recuerdo haber escuchado nada más que 'ere' para la 'r' (y esto viene de una tremenda y militante jugadora de Scrabble, o sea que escucho eso muy a menudo. Y no sólo de gente de mi edad, sino con hijos de sobrinos que son adolescentes). La 'rr' sí era 'erre'. Me llama mucho la atención que en tantos países se haya enseñado como 'erre'.
> Bien interesante.
> De modo que lo de la 'uve doble' no es la única letra que se enseña con nombres distintos.


Bueno, también está la _i griega_ a la que otros llaman _ye_.
 Es interesante, duvija, que nunca hayas oído llamar a la r _erre_ y a que mí me pase exactamente lo contrario respecto de mis recuerdos de básica. Sólo después comencé a oír a algunos decir _ere_, lo que me parecía "un error de incultos", y confieso que hasta hoy no puedo evitar que ese nombre me incomode cada vez que lo oigo.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Bueno, también está la _i griega_ a la que otros llaman _ye_.
> Es interesante, duvija, que nunca hayas oído llamar a la r _erre_ y a que mí me pase exactamente lo contrario respecto de mis recuerdos de básica. Sólo después comencé a oír a algunos decir _ere_, lo que me parecía "un error de incultos", y confieso que hasta hoy no puedo evitar que ese nombre me incomode cada vez que lo oigo.



Bien curioso. Voy a seguir averiguando.


----------



## nangueyra

belén said:


> Mi madre, nacida en los años 50, todavía deletrea el abecedario
> 
> "... *ere* erre ese te ..." - cosa que me causa mucha gracia.
> 
> Hola
> Yo nací en 1952 y, en la escuela primaria, también me enseñaron "... o, pe, cu, ere, erre, ese, etc." Luego, no me acuerdo cuándo, se suprimió la "erre" pero se siguió diciendo "ere". También estaba la "ch" que antes le decíamos "ce hache" y luego "che". También "ele" y elle". Bueno, otro mundo.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Buk

Hola, 

yo lo aprendí a mediados de los 80. Me lo enseñaron con la 'che' y la 'elle' , pero nunca he visto diferencias entre la r y rr.
Si tuviera que deletrear ferrocarril sería: efe, e, erre, erre, o, ce ...

Saludos


----------



## nangueyra

Buk said:


> Hola,
> 
> yo lo aprendí a mediados de los 80. Me lo enseñaron con la 'che' y la 'elle' , pero nunca he visto diferencias entre la r y rr.
> Si tuviera que deletrear ferrocarril sería: efe, e, erre, erre, o, ce ...
> 
> Yo dirìa efe-e-erre-o-ce-..."
> 
> Saludos


----------



## laura_la_loca

cristóbal said:


> En el colegio me enseñaron el abecedario con c, ch, l, ll, n, ñ, r, rr...
> así que, por lo menos para los norteamericanos, quizá no tenga tanto que ver con la década en que te lo enseñaran y más con la geografía, ya que nací en los 80 y no aprendí castellano hasta los 90.



Lo mismo para mí.


----------



## Aserolf

fenixpollo said:


> Una mexicana me explicó que a ella le enseñaron recitar el abecedario así:
> _a, be, ce, ... o, pe, cu, *erre*, ese, te,...
> _
> A mí, me enseñaron el abecedario así:
> _a, be, ce, ... o, pe, cu, *ere*, ese, te, ..._


Quizás esto es algo de los últimos años  (lo cual me hace sentir muy vieja) porque a mi (mexicana) me lo enseñaron como a ti: _a, be, ce, ... o, pe, cu, *ere*, *erre*, ese, te, ..._

Y también me enseñaron la regla de que al principio de palabras el sonido cambia a "e*rr*e".
Para mi siempre será *ere *(r), *erre *(rr) - por separado.


----------



## duvija

Mmm. Yo aprendí 'ere, erre, etc' pero mi marido, también uruguayo, dice que para él es 'pe, cu, erre, ese, te ...'


----------



## chileno

Yo nací en el 54 y en Chile me enseñaron "erre y doble erre"


----------



## Aviador

chileno said:


> Yo nací en el 54 y en Chile me enseñaron "erre y doble erre"


Igual en mi caso. Lo que yo aprendí en el colegio es que el nombre de la letra _r_ es *erre* y que cuando se escriben dos _r_ seguidas, el grupo se llama *doble erre*.
Cuando percibí que algunos decían "ere", lo interpreté como un error. Bueno, aún me suena raro.


----------



## jilar

_El *nombre de la letra*, para mí siempre fue "erre"_. (español del 76, en parvulitos ya enseñan las letras), esté donde esté.
En esa frase hay 6 erres (letra R):
1 en _nomb*r*e_, 1 en _let*r*a_, 1 en _pa*r*a_, 1 en _siemp*r*e_ y finalmente 2 en "_e*rr*e_" = 6 erres.
Cuando aparecen dos erres juntas, a la hora de deletrear la palabra lo usual es decir:
_Erre doble_ o _doble erre_, según regiones y preferencias de enseñanza, me imagino.
En lugar de decir:
"erre, erre".

Lo vemos:
Pe*rr*o, se escribe con una PE, una E, una *ERRE DOBLE* y una O.
Sería más largo tener que decir:
Perro, tiene una PE .... una ERRE, otra ERRE y una O.

Y "pe*r*o" : Idem ... una *ERRE* y una O.

¿Súper raro?


----------



## duvija

Ah, mi escuela tenía teorías (y maestras) locas. ¿Alguien más aprendió el abecedario como: 

a be ce *che* de .... ele, *elle*, eme, ene, eñe, o, pe, cu, *ere, erre*, ese ... *ve, doble ve*, equis, *ye,* zeta ?

Por supuesto, no podíamos escribir 'zeta', ni tampoco 'seta' (ya que así la pronunciamos pero encima la z no puede ir antes de e/i). Teníamos varias grafías que no contenían la propia letra: cu, equis, doble ve, ?eta...


----------



## Aserolf

jilar said:


> Lo vemos:
> Pe*rr*o, se escribe con una PE, una E, una *ERRE DOBLE* y una O.
> Sería más largo tener que decir:
> Perro, tiene una PE .... una ERRE, otra ERRE y una O.
> 
> Y "pe*r*o" : Idem ... una *ERRE* y una O.
> 
> ¿Súper raro?


 Tal vez por esta razón en el español de antes lo enseñaban con sonidos diferentes para la "r" (ere) y "rr" (erre):

*Perro *= Se escribe PE - ERRE - O (Se sobre entiende que la _erre _son *dos *_eres _juntas)
*Pero *= Se escribe PE - ERE - O

A mi me enseñaron el alfabeto parecido al de *duvija*:

a be ce *che* de .... ele, *elle*, eme, ene, eñe, o, pe, cu, *ere, erre*, ese ... *uve, doble u*, equis, *i griega*, zeta


----------



## solesillo

Nacido en España en el 87 y realmente me ha dejado loco este tema. 

Desconocía totalmente que hubiera gente que dice *ere, *la letra para mi siempre es *erre, *y si hay dos seguidas, pronuncio erre erre o doble erre o dos erres, segun me apetezca*. *Exactamente como* jilar *ha descrito.


----------



## duvija

solesillo said:


> Nacido en España en el 87 y realmente me ha dejado loco este tema.
> 
> Desconocía totalmente que hubiera gente que dice *ere, *la letra para mi siempre es *erre, *y si hay dos seguidas, pronuncio erre erre o doble erre o dos erres, segun me apetezca*. *Exactamente como* jilar *ha descrito.



¡Qué genial. Tenemos hasta alfabetos diferentes!


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que de vez en cuando lo cambian, los motivos serán variados, me imagino. Si tenemos eso en cuenta y que son muchos los países donde se usa ... ahí tenemos las enormes variedades.

Sin ir más lejos ahora creo que a los niños les enseñan:
Y = ye (cuando a mí fue "i/y griega", nunca escuché "ye" como otra opción hasta hace poco)
CH = che (cuando a mí la unión de ambas letras "ce hache")

En fin, acabo de mirarlo, por curiosidad, y hasta la RAE incluye la "ere", además de la "erre", por supuesto.
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=ere


Mi opinión es que el símbolo/signo es uno (r en minúscula, R en mayúscula), o sea, la letra en sí, y debe tener un nombre. Mejor uno solo, y si hay que repetir, se repite o se añade -doble- donde uno prefiera.


----------

